# Dark Raven Props



## angelor (Jun 21, 2011)

To anyone who attended Transworld Haunt Show this year. Does anyone have a copy of Dark Raven Design's price list for the new snake animations they introduced this year? I've email them a few times but as of yet, no response. Thank for the help in advance!!


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

I don't have a price list, but Dark Raven has some neat things! I saw a clip on youtube of the snakes set up at TW and they looked awesome!!!


----------



## angelor (Jun 21, 2011)

I Know!! The snakes are so organic! Just wish they would update the site. The corn maze section of my haunt is in need of a little snake action!


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

*Price Sheet*

I have it!
Slithering Hanging Snake:$2,050
Crate Snake: $975
Swing Out Snake: $750
Static Snake: Closed Mouth $325, Open Mouth $375
add open mouth to any snake: $75
add spitter to any snake: $250

this is what they had listed on their price sheet for retail prices

Hope this is what you were looking for,
:jol:


----------



## angelor (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for your help! That's exactly what I was looking for! The Pumpkin King blesses you!


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Your welcome, glad I could help! =)


----------

